# Ticket Refunds



## James Winters (Jul 30, 2006)

Could anyone provide me with the email address of the person who runs Customer Service? I'm having a bit a problem and need to speak to someone in the head shed.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 30, 2006)

I doubt anyone here would have that. Best advice I can give is cal 800-872-7245 press 0 and ask to speak with a Supervisor as soon as you get an agent.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, you want to first ask for Customer Service. Otherwise, you'll get a reservations supervisor who can probably help you with a ticketing grievance, but nothing related to customer service.


----------



## 1702 (Jul 31, 2006)

As a retired Amtrak employee, I'd seriously doubt you'd be able to obtain the email address of any Amtrak officer secondhand. These folks are inundated enough with in-house emails.

As the reply above said, call the tollfree number, first ask for "agent", then when an agent answers, ask for "customer service".


----------

